# Forum e Offerte di lavoro

## codadilupo

edit by randomaze: discussione splittata da qui.

Sarebbe opportuno decidere tutti insieme il gradimento di simili post e, se siete daccordo alla loro presenza, anche dei "requisiti minimi" che un simile post dovrebbe avere...

Già trovo quantomeno fuori luogo un annuncio del genere.

Quando proprio pero' non si puo' resistere, sarebbe comunque d'uopo pubblicare almeno quel minimo di informazioni che distinguono un annuncio di lavoro dal semplice spam.

P.S.: Usenet che ci sta a fare ?

Coda

----------

## koma

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Già trovo quantomeno fuori luogo un annuncio del genere.
> 
> Quando proprio pero' non si puo' resistere, sarebbe comunque d'uopo pubblicare almeno quel minimo di informazioni che distinguono un annuncio di lavoro dal semplice spam.
> 
> P.S.: Usenet che ci sta a fare ?
> ...

 Coda se leggi nella sezione ultra OT è stata chiesta l'autorizzazione a questo post che è stata concessa da un amministratore  :Smile: .

Comunque posso garantire che non è spam.

Si tratta di un mio carissimo amico, per la cronaca mi ha chiesto dove poter trovare per la sua azienda (che per altro ritengo un'ottimo partito) i migliori programmatori, e l'ho indirizzato qui.

A te le conclusioni.

----------

## R4nm4

Confermo quanto ha scritto Koma  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

programmatore web è un po' vago... per i posteri, si possono avere maggiori chiarmenti?

----------

## R4nm4

Hai pienamente ragione.

Ho modificato il post di apertura  :Smile: 

----------

## R4nm4

Hai pienamente ragione.

Ho modificato il post di apertura  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Da quel che ho capito codadilupo ha delle cognizioni in materia di lavoro (credo di origine sindacale) un tantino più ampie (oltre ad essere vecchio decrepito quanto me, quindi carico di esperienze e... artereosclerosi¹) e quindi nel leggere un annuncio così ingenuo si insospettisce e reagisce male, ma anche io (perchè sono un tecnico della materia) resto un tantino interdetto.

 *Quote:*   

> Non chiedete nel forum la retribuzione.
> 
> E' chiaro che dipenda dalla figura con cui ci si propone e confermata al primo colloquio

  *Quote:*   

> Assunzione con contratto di apprendistato 4 anni

 in pratica lo hai detto quanto offri...  :Laughing:  anche se è una contraddizione *Quote:*   

> anke collaborazione in P.IVA

 non depongono molto bene. Dire che richiedi trasferte in tutta italia e ti stanno bene dei senior anche in collaborazione e poi negare la possibilità di offrirsi a residenti al centro ed al sud implica una richiesta di collaborazione esclusiva ed assomiglia troppo ai soliti trucchi dei caporalati legalizzati, tanto per dirne una (o per i più scafati, in presunzione di buona fede, potrebbe implicare una gestione aziendale molto accentrata e "paternalistica", è sempre più conveniente appoggiarsi su un referente locale in partita iva che pagare viaggio, vitto e alloggio da Milano a Catania ad un interno); o dire che la retribuzione sarà concordata ponendo il paletto (e qui non si capisce se anche per i senior, non farebbe differenza legalmente parlando, ma gira quasta leggenda metropolitana idiota che accettare un contratto di formazione ed apprendistato è sminuirsi) dell'apprendistato che bene o male restringe le possibili qualifiche contrattuali e quindi le retribuzioni base corrispondenti (ovviamente non riporto le cifre, non sarebbe corretto nei tuoi confronti), e certo non è che un superminimo può essere più di metà dello stipendio, non avrebbe senso.

Immagino che tu sia solo incaricato di valutare capacità e cognizioni dei candidati in questo caso specifico e non abbia troppa esperienza nella gestione del personale perchè con ogni probabilità normalmente gestisci i progetti ed il lavoro, non perdi tempo dietro a queste cose.

Mi permetto di intervenire perchè l'ingenuità di simili annunci (non ti conosco, non sono interessato all'offerta e non intendo discutere la tua buona fede) lascia ampio spazio a mercati di schiavi e caporali (inutile fare nomi) per le loro offerte truffa. Le aziende serie dovrebbero stare più attente a proporsi meglio ma troppo spesso si pensa più a come si lavora che a come ci si presenta in certe realtà.

Ovviamente questa vuol essere una critica costruttiva e non un attacco personale o insinuare che ci sia malefede da parte tua.

¹-   :Laughing:  non ho resistito, mi cospargo il capo di cenere, inizio ad inchiodare la croce etc., come sempre

----------

## R4nm4

djinnZ mi spiace per le tue considerazioni.

Ma la mia incapacità di fare queste cose, mi ha portato ad essere frainteso.

----------

## djinnZ

 *R4nm4 wrote:*   

> djinnZ mi spiace per le tue considerazioni.

   :Shocked:  come ti ho detto sono considerazioni generali, consigli per proporti meglio e con più chiarezza; se fai un annuncio fumoso le persone più squadrate o chi è già rimasto scottato lo ignoreranno e ti beccherai solo gli scarti  o candidati inadeguati. Per esempio se indichi "sono richieste le segueni cognizioni ma non sono necessarie tutte" come prima frase ti eviti i commenti dei deficienti e non demoralizzi quelli al primo impiego ma di contro filtri meno le richieste ed attiri i collezionisti di attestati, mentre come hai fatto tu gli imbecilli li scarti a priori grazie ai commenti salaci ma di contro chi è veramente alla prima esperienza viene facilmente scoraggiato e puoi attirarti gli strali di chi è più scafato come coda. Devi applicare la medesima logica che sfrutti per scegliere quale software e quale hardware usare in un progetto alle parole, per soppesarne i pro ed i contro, niente di più.  :Wink: 

 *R4nm4 wrote:*   

> Ho deciso di annullare il post... ho perso sin troppo tempo.
> 
> Scusate se ho fatto perdere tempo anche a Voi.
> 
> Koma, scusami.

   :Shocked:  scuse di cosa? Non sono infastidito (altrimenti non rispondo, ormai attuo questa politica) e non ho nulla in contrario per quello che hai proposto (se lo ero riportavo il topic ai moderatori internazionali o scrivevo un pm di protesta al moderatore che ti ha autorizzato), ho fatto solo un paio di osservazioni partendo dal presupposto che fossi in buona fede ed in rappresentanza di un'azienda seria.

Se tutti fossero più chiari nelle richieste di personale (il tuo posto rientra in quelli "leggibili", immagina gli altri) certi loschi figuri non avrebbero spazio per truffare onesti lavoratori ed imprenditori (perchè a lungo termine vengono danneggiati entrambi, lo so).

----------

## R4nm4

djinnZ Ti ho frainteso e me ne scuso.

Hai pienamente ragione su tutta la linea.

E' solo che sono partito mooolto prevenuto causa esperienze negativissime in passato.

Mi crederai, dato la tua esperienza sui forum, che quasi tutti gli utenti mi deridevano e/o insultavano.

E' raro trovare un forum serio, senza idioti o persone che scrivono a casaccio!

Ti devo porre le mie scuse, specialmente nel tuo ultimo post ti sei dimostrato una persona intelligente

e che capisce pienamente la sia situazione/richiesta.

Rinuncio comunque di continuare a fare annunci di tale genere sui forum.

Ero rimasto scottato qualche mese fa e ieri ho riprovato in questo sotto un caro consiglio di un amico.

Ci terrei a sottolineare solo una cosa:

Cerchiamo gente limitrofa a Milano in quanto al 99% lavoriamo/sviluppiamo in sede.

Capitano si trasferte di massimo qualche giorno per l'installazione a campo, ma poi si supporta tutto da remoto.

Tutto qui  :Smile:  Per esperienze negativissime, evitiamo di assumere gente che lavora da remoto da casa o persone

molto distanti, che ogni 2x3 devono tornare a casa dai figli e dalla moglie, perchè trasferitisi a Milano solo per lavoro.

Cmq getto la spugna... cercheremo tramite altre fonti... o per amicizie  :Smile: 

Ciao e scusami ancora.

----------

## djinnZ

Figurati, ti ripeto che sono solo dei consigli da chi le rogne relative alle assunzioni ed i licenziamenti se le becca quotidianamente (e sono rimasto scottato da una allucinante esperienza con gli interinali, anche se mio ex cliente ha chiuso l'azienda, mi sento ancora male a pensare alle condizoni offerte).

Ti pregherei solo di ripristinare il post originario, male non fa lasciarlo li, al peggio quando avrai trovato i candidati o se hai riunciato lo editi ed indichi che l'offerta non è più valida. Mal che vada ti beccherai un poco di spazzatura in più sulla mail aziendale.

Per quanto riguarda gli altri forum hai sbagliato nel lasciare il messaggio aperto alle risposte.

L'approccio migliore sarebbe stato, a parte l'uso di un linguaggio più accorto, chiedere ad un moderatore di bloccare il thread specificando il motivo. Poi chi è interessato ti deve per forza contattare in privato.

Non ti scoraggiare e non andare di fretta, in genere i candidati più interessanti ci mettono tempo a valutare l'offerta e rispondere.

----------

## R4nm4

djinnZ grazie infinite per le dritte! E' servito più a me che ad altri questo argomento  :Smile: 

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

Potrebbe essere utile in futuro anche a qualcun altro e senza il post originario la discussione è difficile da capire. In fin dei conti il forum serve a scambiare esperioenze e conoscenze.

Quanto ai tempi, mi pare che statisticamente (sono cose che leggo distrattamente per non abbrutirmi, il CDL dalle mie parti opera ad un livello decisamnete più infimo in genere) ci vuole sempre almeno una settimana (se non due) prima che parta qualche risposta utile (gli insulti invece partoo subito, si rarefano dopo due o tre giorni e cessano dopo due/tre settimane per ricominciare in occasione dei primi colloqui e durare per il tempo degli stessi) indipendemente dal mezzo usato per l'annuncio.

 *Quote:*   

> Cerchiamo gente limitrofa a Milano in quanto al 99% lavoriamo/sviluppiamo in sede, trasferte di massimo qualche giorno per l'installazione a campo, ma poi si supporta tutto da remoto. 

 per esempio questa è un'esposizione chiara di quello che cerchi e non lascia spazio a dubbi ed interpretazioni maliziose. Parlare di brutte esperienze depone male e tutto sommato... che gli frega ad un eventuale candidato che sei stato assillato da perditempo?

----------

## cloc3

bu.

quanto caos.

per me un thread dove qualcuno espone un interesse affinchè qualcun'altro lo raccolga via pm ci può stare, sul forum.

non state mica trattando di cioccolatini.

bata osservare una sintesi rigorosa per evitare inutili flame.

magari fate uno split delle cose interessanti di questo e tenetelo per la prossima.

----------

## codadilupo

 *koma wrote:*   

> Coda se leggi nella sezione ultra OT è stata chiesta l'autorizzazione a questo post che è stata concessa da un amministratore .
> 
> Comunque posso garantire che non è spam.
> 
> Si tratta di un mio carissimo amico, per la cronaca mi ha chiesto dove poter trovare per la sua azienda (che per altro ritengo un'ottimo partito) i migliori programmatori, e l'ho indirizzato qui.
> ...

 

Letto e riletto, koma  :Razz: 

Il punto era tanto la sostanza (sulla quale continuo a nutrire infiniti dubbi) quanto la forma. Mica ho detto che R4nm4 spamma (rima!). Ho detto che il messaggio di R4nm4 - cosi' com'e' - e' spam.

Nulla di personale, ovvio.

Semplicemente resto dell'idea che un newsgroup dedicato sia il posto piu' idoneo per esporre richieste di questo tipo e che un annuncio di lavoro debba contenere specifiche informazioni... altrimenti... è spam  :Wink: 

Ma non ce lo mangiamo, suvvia. Tutti abbiamo spammato - (consapevolmente o meno), una volta nella vita  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## R4nm4

X codadilupo: dai amen, successo nulla! Non è questo il problema.

X djinnZ:

a questo punto, potrei azzardare a chiederti, come rigireresti un annuncio del genere in maniera corretta e seria?

Come giustamente dicevi tu:

 *Quote:*   

> Per esempio se indichi "sono richieste le segueni cognizioni ma non sono necessarie tutte" come prima frase ti eviti i commenti dei deficienti e non demoralizzi quelli al primo impiego

 

Cerchiamo figure Junior da crescere o Senior con esperienza e appassionati di informatica con conoscenze in:

- Programmazione Web

- Conoscenze basilari di networking (TCP/IP)

- Database

- Conoscenze sistemistiche

(non necessariamente tutto quanto)

Attitudine al lavoro di gruppo.

Disponibilità a trasferte (tutto il territorio italiano, ma principalmente nord italia).

Non è indispensabile, ma sarebbe preferibile la conoscenza della lingua inglese.

Se hai una Partita IVA e preferisci proporTi come consulente, va ugualmente bene!

Inizia a mandarci il Tuo CV...

Sarai sicuramente contattato quanto prima per sapere se siamo interessati al Tuo profilo

ed eventualmente per fissare la data per un incontro.

Piccola precisazione:

Ci teniamo a sottilineare che siamo un'azienda situata al centro di Milano

Diciamo questo perchè in passato abbiam ricevuto CV da persone da Roma, Salerno, ecc... non disposte a spostarsi.

NON accettiamo persone disposte a lavorare da casa.

----------

## djinnZ

Non devi fare altro che seguire la logica: <cosa ti serve> <cosa dai> <condizioni ed eccezioni>; senza considerazioni personali e senza fronzoli che servono solo a creare fraintendimenti e problemi.

Poi se vuoi seguire uno stile "ufficiale" del genere "Azienda sita in Milano ricerca personale tecnico informatico, figure junior e senior ..." o più familiare del genere "siamo una azienda e cerchiamo nuovo personale" dipende dal contesto e dal possibile candidato che vuoi coinvolgere (se cerchi un senior con almeno 20 anni di esperienza sarà sulla quarantina e quindi ti conviene un tono moderatamente formale che va bene anche per junior alla prima esperienza lavorativa, se cerchi prevalentemente "giovani di belle speranze" userai un tono più familiare o molto formale) e come impaginare, usare eventualmente i colori secondo lo schema di lutcher, evidenziare etc. lo dovresti sapere se progetti pagine web, l'approccio per strutturare l'annuncio è esattamente lo stesso; ma come ti ho detto, se dell'amministrazione in genere non ci pensi e se sei un amministratore non hai capito neppure di cosa si parla, è una antica carenza strutturale della nostra cultura "aziendale" se sei un tecnico non puoi sporcarti le mani con burocrazia, marketing ed amministrazione e se sei dall'altra parte della barricata è vergognoso solo avere un'idea di quel che si fa ai "piani bassi" (ed il risultato è che chi si trova a dover fare entrambe le cose soffre di sdoppiamento della personalità e cambia cervello e cognizioni secondo il compito che svolge).

Quindi qualcosa del genere:

 *Quote:*   

> Cerchiamo personale, figure Junior e Senior, per la nostra azienda sita in Milano.
> 
> Il lavoro sarà svolto prevalentemente in sede ma si richiede la disponibilità a viaggiare in trasferte (sul territorio nazionale, principalmente nel nord-Italia) di durata minima/anche per periodi prolungati ma inferiori al mese [per tante persone star fuori uno/due giorni non è un problema ma una settimana potrebbe essere difficle, tanto vale evitare rogne future], per interventi presso la clientela.
> 
> Le capacità e le cognizioni richieste, non è necessario che siano già acquisite tutte, da integrare e completate nel corso del rapporto di lavoro, sono: 
> ...

 è il minimo.

Tra [] ci sono i miei commenti, ovviamente.

Alla fine potresti aggiungere un: "è richiesta la residenza nel comprensorio o la disponibilità al trasferimento in pianta stabile" tanto per escludere una volta per tutte chi non vuole trasferirsi, anche se io personalmente raccoglierei comunque questi contatti e terrei da parte quelli in partita iva più papabili nel caso dovesse servire;

metti che l'anno prossimo incrementate il lavoro in Sicilia, quasi a livello da richiedere una nuova sede ma non abbastanza da renderla attuabile, qualcosa che dovesse richiedere trasferte di durata superiore alla settimana con frequenza, tanto per fare un esempio, ti conviene appoggiarti su un residente in zona in telelavoro. In quel caso tiri fuori dal cilindro l'elenco e fai un figurone con il capo.

Quanto all'esperienza negativa considera che una volta (quando internet non c'era) un mio conoscente, seguendo il consiglio di un altro ed ignorando il mio, decise di mettere un annuncio di ricerca del personale del genere nelle bacheche di tutti gli istuti tecnici del circondario, su un centinaio di risposte sono arrivate una trentina di letteracce di insulti (le prime 16 erano offese, lo ricordo bene) ed una ventina di lettere di non diplomati che non avevano alcun requisito, immagina cosa può capitare su un forum dove non devi imbustare ed affrancare ma basta cliccare su un'icona senza altri costi ed in un settore sfortunato come quello dell'informatica; conosco sin troppi laureati in informatica a pieni voti che non hanno mai usato realmente un computer, mai realizzato software, e di fatto avevano solo le basi teoriche di un laureato in matematica quando sono usciti dall'università ( ed ancora oggi IMHO  :Twisted Evil:  );

penso ancora al figlio di una conoscente che si è fatto uno stage di due anni a Roma, con retribuzione misera, a stento suffiente a pagare le spese, senza orario (nel senso che lavorava come uno schiavo per 10 ore al giorno e più), senza imparare niente e scoprendo che il computer che gli era stato promesso "in omaggio" oltre ad essere un cateccio  lo aveva pagato salatissimo (trattenuto sulla liquidazione) oppure a quel tizio che si era proposto come venditore in partita iva (su sua richiesta, il titolare lo voleva assumere) e poi pretendeva di fare il contabile ma con uno stipendio da dirigente; non dimenticare che è questo "il lato oscuro" con il quale ti vai a confrontare quando fai una ricerca di personale, ed è comprensibile che da entrambe la parti la diffidenza porta a notevoli tensioni.

@coda: ma qualche volta potresti tentare di essere un tantino più accomodante e meno criptico nelle tue risposte?! Il senso del tuo primo messaggio poteva essere tanto  *Quote:*   

> Mica ho detto che R4nm4 spamma (rima!). Ho detto che il messaggio di R4nm4 - cosi' com'e' - e' spam.
> 
> Nulla di personale, ovvio.
> 
> Semplicemente resto dell'idea che un newsgroup dedicato sia il posto piu' idoneo per esporre richieste di questo tipo e che un annuncio di lavoro debba contenere specifiche informazioni... altrimenti... è spam 

 quanto *Quote:*   

> non tollero simili post #porc...!

   :Wink: 

Ormai ho capito che bisogna sempre prendere con le pinze certe tue uscite brutali (ed anche di qualcun altro, non diciamo chi...  :Twisted Evil:  ) ma le prime volte pensavo che volessi sempre e comunque flammare.

----------

## R4nm4

djinnZ cosa posso dire? Babba bia  :Smile: 

Grazie infinite per il tuo supremo aiuto...

Cmq hai inteso fin troppo bene...

 *Quote:*   

> se sei un tecnico non puoi sporcarti le mani con burocrazia, marketing ed amministrazione e se sei dall'altra parte della barricata è vergognoso solo avere un'idea di quel che si fa dall'altra parte (ed il risultato è che si trova a dover fare entrambe le cose soffre di sdoppiamento della personalità).

 

E' banale dire che tra il mio e il tuo annuncio c'è un abisso...

Davvero grazie di cuore x l'infinito aiuto che mi hai dato  :Smile: 

Modifico subito il primo post, inserendo il tuo annuncio  :Smile: 

Grazie!

----------

## randomaze

Prendete fiato... tutti (vi ricordo che questo forum è frequentato anche da un povero moderatore come me... e vedere una valanga di reply a qualcosa che non sia donne/uomini nudi o plasmoidi di KDE4 mi ha fatto aprire il thread pensando a un flame!)

IMHO ha ragione djinnZ quando dice che era meglio chiudere il post e lasciare agli interessati la possibilità di contattarti in privato. Poi, se volete dilettarvi con le discussioni "annunci si/no/forse" si può sempre aprire un'altro post.

O se volete si può splittare questo  :Wink: 

----------

## R4nm4

randomaze ciao  :Smile: 

Come ha consigliato djinnZ, e hai dato tu ragione, puoi lasciare solo il primo post,

scriverne un secondo che dice:

"Argomento chiuso per evitare... bla bla bla... se siete interessati inviate i cv al link segnalato" ?

Cosa ne dici?

Grazie a tutti voi.

Buon weekend  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> @coda: ma qualche volta potresti tentare di essere un tantino più accomodante e meno criptico nelle tue risposte?! Il senso del tuo primo messaggio poteva essere tanto  *Quote:*   Mica ho detto che R4nm4 spamma (rima!). Ho detto che il messaggio di R4nm4 - cosi' com'e' - e' spam.
> 
> Nulla di personale, ovvio.
> 
> Semplicemente resto dell'idea che un newsgroup dedicato sia il posto piu' idoneo per esporre richieste di questo tipo e che un annuncio di lavoro debba contenere specifiche informazioni... altrimenti... è spam  quanto *Quote:*   non tollero simili post #porc...!  

 

Eh, te lo ricordi il postquam ? Che aveva un senso temporale e causale allo stesso tempo e potevi tradurlo sia in poiché, sia in dopo che ? Ecco, io lo traducevo con Poi che: salva capra e cavoli, non trovi ?  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## djinnZ

ma ti ho già detto non puoi sapere come viene interpretato, r4nm4 era prevenuto e lo ha interpretato nel modo peggiore.

Quanto agli annunci per richiesta di lavoro direi che va indicato nelle linee guida che devono essere autorizzati da un moderatore, bloccati e che devono riportare che cosa è richiesto quanto si offre etc (o si può mettere un semplice link a questa discussione).

Così il moderatore può valutare se è il caso che venga postato (così si evitano annunci truffaldini e si tengono lontani i mercanti di carne) e si evitano seccature, polemiche e rogne varie ma contemporaneamente si evita quell'atteggiamento da religione del non-profit che scredita l'open source.

----------

## R4nm4

Guardate che bel post ruffiano che mi metto a scrivere  :Smile: 

Vorrei ringraziare pubblicamente "djinnZ" e "randomaze".

Il primo per il preziosissimo aiuto e la consulenza gratuita che mi ha offerto.

Il secondo per il completo supporto e aiuto.

Ovviamente grazie anche a "Koma" per avermi consigliato un forum cosi "serio".

Grazie a tutti voi  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma ti ho già detto non puoi sapere come viene interpretato, r4nm4 era prevenuto e lo ha interpretato nel modo peggiore.

 

non ha scelto il modo peggiore: ha scelto solo metà dell'interpretazione: il mio post le conteneva entrambe  :Wink: 

Detto questo, torno in topic:

 *Quote:*   

> Quanto agli annunci per richiesta di lavoro direi che va indicato nelle linee guida che devono essere autorizzati da un moderatore, bloccati e che devono riportare che 
> 
> cosa è richiesto quanto si offre etc (o si può mettere un semplice link a questa discussione).
> 
> Così il moderatore può valutare se è il caso che venga postato (così si evitano annunci truffaldini e si tengono lontani i mercanti di carne) e si evitano seccature, polemiche e rogne varie ma contemporaneamente si evita quell'atteggiamento da religione del non-profit che scredita l'open source.

 

direi che quanto sopra mi sta bene: come detto resto dell'avviso che Usenet sia un luogo piu' adatto, ma siamo pur sempre una comunità - escluso lo scrivente - di professionisti dell'IT, ed è normale tanto che ci si beva uno zombie in compagnia, quanto che si mettano le basi per progetti lavorativi.

Sono in dubbio, invece, sull'opportunità di lockare i topic.

Siamo un forum: non una bacheca.

La differenza sta proprio nel fatto che se scrivi una cazzata, sai che qualcuno potrebbe chiedertene pubbliche spiegazioni, se è il caso  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO ha ragione djinnZ quando dice che era meglio chiudere il post e lasciare agli interessati la possibilità di contattarti in privato. Poi, se volete dilettarvi con le discussioni "annunci si/no/forse" si può sempre aprire un'altro post.
> 
> O se volete si può splittare questo 

 

ehmmm... infatti è quello che ho fatto (in parte), ho mandato un PM a @r4nm4 in cui ho spiegato chiaramente che mi doveva rispondere al PM per indicandomi il link del thread aperto, così avrei provveduto successivamente a chiuderlo affinchè gli utenti interessati potessero contattarlo privatamente via PM/email senza intasare il forum (in quanto completamente OT).

/EDIT: col senno di poi forse l'ideale era scrivere l'avvertenza direttamente nel thread delle discussioni OT (ma non sono ancora dotato di sfera di cristallo per prevedere se un utente leggerà o meno i PM o se decide di ignorarmi volontariamente, questo è un qualcosa che è completamente fuori dal mio controllo...).

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Quanto agli annunci per richiesta di lavoro direi che va indicato nelle linee guida che devono essere autorizzati da un moderatore, bloccati e che devono riportare che cosa è richiesto quanto si offre etc (o si può mettere un semplice link a questa discussione).
> 
> Così il moderatore può valutare se è il caso che venga postato (così si evitano annunci truffaldini e si tengono lontani i mercanti di carne) e si evitano seccature, polemiche e rogne varie ma contemporaneamente si evita quell'atteggiamento da religione del non-profit che scredita l'open source.

 

una voce nelle linee guida direi che è l'ideale, con l'aggiunta che se lo spam è palese il messaggio viene censurato.

----------

